# Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb


> Perfide Abzocke von Kindern und Jugendlichen bei zahlreichen "Gratis-Online-Spielen" prangert die Verbraucherzentrale NRW an. Zuweilen sogar mit Promi-Unterstützung nutzen die Betreiber den kindlichen Spieltrieb aus. Auf oftmals heimlichen Wegen produzieren Kids so Rechnungen von bis zu 2000 Euro - per Handy oder Kreditkarte der Eltern.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb*

Vorsicht,

die Betreiber berufen sich hier auf den Taschengeldparagrafen. Nach deren Rechtsverständnis geben die Kiddies ihr Taschengeld für Spielgeld aus. Angeblich ganz legal die Abzocke. Die Kiddies können sogar für einige Spiele Wertkarten beim Lottoladen oder dem Büdchen um die Ecke kaufen. (Habe so nen Fall bei nem minderjährigen Sohn einer Kollegin) Oder das Geld wird von Prepaidhandys abgebucht.

Fiese Falle.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Angeblich ganz legal die Abzocke.


Nicht nach Ansicht der Verbraucherzentrale:


> Dennoch empfiehlt die Juristin der Verbraucherzentrale NRW "nicht klein bei zu geben". Weder Eltern noch Kinder hätten schließlich einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag geschlossen. Weiterhin gelte: Der Inhaber eines Telefons könne nicht für sämtliche über seinen Anschluss getätigten Transaktionen verantwortlich gemacht werden. Wenn Content-Anbieter bewusst drauf verzichteten, ihre Vertragspartner und deren Bevollmächtigung zu prüfen, "haben sie auch das Risiko zu tragen", sagt I.  G..


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb*

Bereits im Mai vergangenen Jahres wurden wir hier im Forum auf eine Geschichte aufmerksam gemacht, bei der es um die im Beitrag erwähnte Seite howrse.de ging:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt.html#post237978

Damals gab es dazu einen Radiobeitrag beim Bayrischen Rundfunk, in dem die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern Stellung bezogen hat. Kaum anderthalb Jahre später meldet sich die Verbraucherzentrale nun mal wieder zu Wort. Aber immerhin gut, dass die Sache mal wieder thematisiert wird. Wurzelimperium hatten wir hier ja neulich auch, was u.a. zur Folge hatte, dass ich dort inzwischen selbst einen Garten habe und Heidelbeeren anbaue. Bisher kam ich übrigens zu dem Ergebnis, dass man dort nicht sonderlich zum Einsatz von Echtgeld gedrängt wird.

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...900-macht-sich-selbststaendig.html#post291290

Allerdings gibt es bei solchen Spielen auch andere Gefahren, sodass insgesamt ganz erheblicher Bedarf für breite Warnungen an Eltern besteht. Warum diese Wegelagerei sich innovativ schimpfen darf, muß einen in Deutschland eigentlich kaum mehr wundern.

metin2 war hier ebenfalls bereits Thema:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/sort...die-ip-adresse-in-deutschland.html#post246576
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...exnet-fuer-metin2-onlinespiel.html#post277971

Da wird die Neugier und die Unbedarftheit der Kinder ausgenutzt, damit diese den Eltern übers Telefon in die Taschen greifen. Das ist nicht weniger perfide als osteuropäische Diebesbanden, die Kinder für Diebstähle missbrauchen. Nur wird das eine bekämpft und das andere gefördert.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb*



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder daher, dass so mancher Online-Kampf der Sprösslinge derzeit seine Fortsetzung in der realen Welt findet: wenn Erziehungsberechtigte sich gegen die deftigen Euro-Forderungen der Spielbetreiber gerichtlich zur Wehr setzen.


Eine sehr oberflächliche Information. Wer hat hier gegen wen geklagt? 


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kampf mit ungewissem Ausgang. Denn Amtsgerichte, so Iwona Gromek, "urteilen bislang uneinheitlich


 Wo sind die zig Prozesse aufgeführt, in denen man sich ein Bild der Sichtweise und  Argumente  der Gerichte machen könnte. So ist das unnötige Verunsicherung. 


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum anderthalb Jahre später meldet sich die Verbraucherzentrale nun mal wieder zu Wort. Aber immerhin gut, dass die Sache mal wieder thematisiert wird.


Ob das nur pure Nächstenliebe ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor Gratisspielen im Internet: Perfide Abzocke mit kindlichem Spieltrieb*

Einer dieser Abzocker ist die Website Habohotel. Dort werden die Kiddies animiert teure Einrichtungsgegenstände zu erwerben. Wenn sie dann ihr Konto aufladen (über Handy/Telefon 0900) warten schon Habotalerdiebe um ihnen die gerade gekauften Taler wieder abzunehmen und bei Ebay zu versteigern, gegen echtes Geld. Habe im Bekanntenkreis 3 solcher Fälle. Die haben jetzt einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragt der Sache nachzugehen und werden jetzt erst mal nur die echten Telefongebühren ohne 0900 Entgelte bezahlen.


----------

